# Tire, Axle and Armature storage boxes.



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I posted this on SCI and thought I would post it here: 

Berry's Manufacturing makes ammo boxes that are good for storing tires, axles and inline armatures.

Got to www.berrysmfg.com, then go to Products > Ammo Boxes > 50 Round. The box #408 is perfect for tires (tyco, mega G, sili sponges) and axles. The box # 401 is good for inline armatures though you will have to be careful not to turn the box over or the arms will spill out of their slot even with the lid closed. 

You can order from their site for $1.88 each or 50/$1.35 on the 408 box; $1.59 each or 50/$.97 on the 401 box.

We ordered a case 50 boxes of each type for our club and split them up.

By the way, they also work pretty darn good for 45 and 9mm ammo too.


----------

